# Big mouth



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Dosia's showing everyone his giant stick. He never want's to play with any little ones only the big sticks.


















I'm sorry were you talking to me?

















*Thanks for looking*


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Dosia's like "This is a MAN stick, not a puppy stick" LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO you should have seen him at the river when he saw a tree trunk washed up on the shore he was like "OMG it's my lucky day" lol Here's a pic of the biggest stick ever  He tried so hard to move it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ROFLMAO!! That's too funny Krystal!! He says little sticks are for wimps! Lol! Thanks for sharing girl!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO Krystal too funny!!!! Love your pictures! Dosia reminds me of a panther in your signature picture.

Koby prefers tree stumps...lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL he's a manly man, but he still squats like a girl :rofl: :rofl: I don't think he'll ever learn to hike


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO you should have seen him at the river when he saw a tree trunk washed up on the shore he was like "OMG it's my lucky day" lol Here's a pic of the biggest stick ever  He tried so hard to move it


OMG LOL!!! Look at that! That's HILARIOUS! He looks like he's in a stick frenzy trans lol!!:goodpost::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL it was so funny he was trying so very hard to pick that one up. I couldn't help but laugh I was like no way not gunna happen dork


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOL it was so funny he was trying so very hard to pick that one up. I couldn't help but laugh I was like no way not gunna happen dork


HAHA! He might get super powers one day and bring that tree trunk to you LOL!! He'd be like, "Good morning mom, look what's for breakfast!" and it's like, totally left the giant gash in the door from when he pulled it in :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO That would be so funny  Super Dosia to the rescue


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO you should have seen him at the river when he saw a tree trunk washed up on the shore he was like "OMG it's my lucky day" lol Here's a pic of the biggest stick ever  He tried so hard to move it


LoL - Dosia's like, step aside ppl, dog with a stick! What a blessing dogs can be. Moments like those are what makes our dogs so special, keeping us grounded in life


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea for sure. I'm very lucky to have him.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO That would be so funny  Super Dosia to the rescue


We can make a comic outta him. We can draw him with the trunk on the end of your bed which crashed almost through the floor from the weight of the tree and you holding on to the headboard of the bed to keep from sliding towards the end of the bed and through the floor :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's too funny


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I say go for it Nisse! That'd be cool! I'd love to see that one drawn up! You've got the skill!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You should totally do it make Dosia famous


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

My dogs LOVE wood, sticks, etc. Love love love it! Indi was worst one about it. She'd even attack trees lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Dosia does that too he's very TA, tree aggressive.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, TA for sure on that one ^.^


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> You should totally do it make Dosia famous





ThaLadyPit said:


> I say go for it Nisse! That'd be cool! I'd love to see that one drawn up! You've got the skill!


LOL! It would be a real project cuz i've never drawn a comic before haha!! We'll see!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That would be so cool  Movin on to comics


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> That would be so cool  Movin on to comics


lol! it would indeed be very interesting  I'll see if i can put it on paper with a few scripts


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so cool  Yea :woof: :woof:


----------

